# IVF all gone for Surrey - don't expect it on the NHS!



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-12216753

/links


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Just can't believe that they lump fertility treatment with baldness, blushing and tattoo removal. I'm sure these issues are all very serious to the people who suffer with them and it is terrible that funding has to be cut at all but I am just flabergasted that the PCT can't see that infertility is a serious disease that affects your human right to have a family. So sorry for all those who are under Surrey.

Holding my breath just waiting for appointment in Feb and praying that there will still be funding from our PCT.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

flowersinthewindow - totally agree - how can these things be comparable!!!


----------

